# Quisiera saber como hacer un control remoto.



## z-7

Hola.

En si lo que quiero hac er es lo siguiente. cuando apriete un boton(deje que condusca un transistor, lo que sea) quiero que en el otro lado una tele (para dar un ejemplo que se me entiende). haga lo que le pida, por ejemplo me active un opto-transistor .
Se que existen maneras con frecuencias, osea cuando apreto un boton emite una cierta frecuencia que el otro dispositivo resive y se da cuenta cual es y cumple una sierte funcion, si toco otro boton emita otra fecuencia y haga otra cosael dispositivo.

Bueno la idea es esa, el tenma es que no tengo mucha idea, dije ocn frecuencia porque eso escuche... pero si alguien sabe de eso u otra cosa se lo agradeceria.

Gracias
Sepan disculpar si no me expreso bien o no uso terminos adecuados.


----------



## albertocasatti

Una solucion que utilice para mi pc, es la implementada con un control remoto infrarrojo ordinario y un receptor que lo conecte al puero serie. pero si necesitas algo mas complejo, vienen transmisores y receptores que te permiten la transmision de bytes por lo que podes hacer un emisor que trasnmita un cierto codigo para algo y que el receptor solo responda a el.

receptor RWS374-6 (433.9)
transmisor   TWS433-9A 6-pin  

son algunos


----------

